

Android 4.0 Browser HTML5 Support - DanielRibeiro
http://mobile.dzone.com/news/overview-html5-support-android

======
nextparadigms
_"Google in its official documentation claims to have a faster browser in 4.0
with an updated V8 JavaScript engine. The new engine shows a 35-550%
performance improvement on different devices and tests according to Google."_

It will be interesting to see how fast its new V8 engine is in the Sunspider
test. Also, it's too bad it doesn't have WebGL, but maybe we'll get it once
Chrome arrives to Android, which might be in the version that will show up at
Google I/O. It would be perfect timing, too, considering Google I/O is also a
Chrome event. Perhaps they are waiting for more powerful GPU's like the one in
Kal-El to showcase WebGL on a tablet or smartphone.

